# Some more playing around



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had to something with the dog when I saw it - maple with honey stain









Same person wanted these with different names
Cut from Lowes Project Panel Aspen










12 x 12 - maple with Honey stain

HJ

Going hunting this week end


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

allare great and old school is bestest..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely agree with Stick on this one!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I kinda like that one too. But - if I change it to "Dad is the boss"................. can't use Mom with that character

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

you have been busy. good luck hunting. 

these look great..


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicely done John! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work John and great choice of finish bringing out the grain and warmth of the wood.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 what Stick said


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

looks sweet!


----------

